# Holton Lee Estate, Wareham, Dorset



## Alie2012 (Oct 23, 2011)

Me and a buddy visited this site at the beginning of the year. The estate is split into two areas, one side is completely occupied and the other side was totally derelict. We visited the sight on 3 separate occasions as it was so large. The last time we decided to being down some props and lighting equipment to take some cool images.

As far as i am aware the site was originally owned by the military to produce cordite, There are ruminants of this around the site but mainly dominated by newer businesses. I did see a document left in one of the buildings dated 1994 but I’m not too sure about the rest. This is the biggest site I’ve been to so far (hence three visits) and well worth a look for any urbex enthusiast




Holton Estate by Alie09, on Flickr




Holton Estate by Alie09, on Flickr




Holton Estate by Alie09, on Flickr




Holton Estate by Alie09, on Flickr




Holton Estate by Alie09, on Flickr




Holton Estate by Alie09, on Flickr




Holton Estate ( with props ) by Alie09, on Flickr




Holton Estate ( with props ) by Alie09, on Flickr




Holton Estate ( with props ) by Alie09, on Flickr




Holton Estate March 2011 by Alie09, on Flickr




Holton Estate March 2011 by Alie09, on Flickr




Holton Estate March 2011 by Alie09, on Flickr




Holton Estate March 2011 by Alie09, on Flickr




Holton Estate March 2011 by Alie09, on Flickr


----------



## Pincheck (Oct 23, 2011)

well composed shots mate, interesting


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 23, 2011)

Looks like a good place for a leisurely wander. I like your prop pics...and especially like the boat and the last one of the double doors. Nice one.


----------



## epilepsy (Nov 13, 2011)

i have problems to locate it on a map... any hints? i will be very thankful


----------



## Priority 7 (Nov 14, 2011)

epilepsy said:


> i have problems to locate it on a map... any hints? i will be very thankful



Alas I think you need to do the research side yourself sorry. Nice work love the photos


----------



## Seahorse (Nov 14, 2011)

Alie2012 said:


> There are ruminants of this around the site



Where's your pics of the cows?


----------



## Em_Ux (Nov 14, 2011)

Great shots! I really like the one of the boat.

Looks like you had fun


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 14, 2011)

Props? Lights? Artistic photography? But they've got their clothes on!


----------



## gingrove (Nov 14, 2011)

Seahorse said:


> Where's your pics of the cows?



Cordite cows -that should make the BBQ go with a bang!


----------



## Alie2012 (Dec 1, 2011)

gingrove said:


> Cordite cows -that should make the BBQ go with a bang!




lol lol best quote by far


----------



## Madaxe (Dec 2, 2011)

Beautiful shot mate. Nice work.


----------



## sam1990 (Dec 31, 2011)

This land was originally part of the Lees estate, purchased by the Lees family in 1889. It was used by them as a steeplechase course until purchased to be used as the Naval Cordite Factory. Holton Heath railway station was opened in about 1914 to serve this site, and is therefore the newest railway station on this section of line.


----------



## nelly (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice!!!! Especially the flooded boat


----------

